# Grinder Creep - Need some help smoothing out motion



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I built this prop last year for halloween. It was mostly a success but you can see as the gear goes around it slows a lot on the upstroke and then speeds up on the down stroke. Is there anything I can do it make it more even?

It just a wiper motor turning the wheel and the crank is attached to the wheel. I am running it off of a ATX power supply on one of the 5v outputs.

Any suggestions are welcome!

- DC


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Seems like the motor is working too hard to get back up for some reason. There might be some way to counterweight the prop crank...if that's where the off balance is coming from.

That said, I think the fact that the motion isn't perfectly smooth makes it more realistic. Bodies ain't easy to grind up by hand.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Am I weird? I kinda like it that way


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty cool. That is a heck of a prop. I have to agree, I like the motion. If you must change it, more power to the motor or a larger motor?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it is a bit more realistic having him "struggle" to crank the wheel up and over. But, since YOU aren't happy with the motion ... I believe a larger motor and/or something to help offset the couterweight problem.

Another great prop DC!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

First of all, cool prop!

I would keep some of the variable motion, but you can reduce it by placing counter weights behind the gear, opposite the handle. If the gear is strong enough I would mount some threaded rods so the weight could be varied. If the gear is not strong enough for threaded rods I would attach some containers that could hold water or sand around the edge of the gear.

Another thing that could help the motion is to tighten up the arms, or weigh them down so they don't swing around so much. This would increase the illusion that the arms are turning the gear, not the other way around. Allowing the body to lean back and forth could also improve the movement.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with everyone on the jerky motion. I assume you have body parts sticking out of the top? Maybe where the crank slows down you could have the body parts jerk and twitch?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone notice "Craigisboredatwork"? I can so sympathize with that some days

Not a new prop, but I still like him - a great variation on the cauldron creep.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I also like it as is. However, I'm not mechanically inclined so that's not to say that "as is" wouldn't eventually cause a mechanical problem.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I like it! I'm always inspired by your work. I like the motion as is. I agree with Heresjohnny, I would work with smoothing the arm flop a little.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I got the arm flop covered. I just tie the elbows with a piece of black armature wire and that tightens it up some more. I am going to add some more mache and cover his joints with cheesecloth and white caulk, so that should also dampen the movements.

This is one of those props that didn't get enough torture testing/ R&D last year.

And if you all like the movement, I'll leave it. Or just put a bit of a counterweight.

thanks guys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like it as is. I think it looks like he's straining to push it back up. If you use a counter weight, I'd recommend trying to keep the motion at least a little irregular.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Not a new prop, but I still like him - a great variation on the cauldron creep.


Cut me some slack Roxy. Creeps are my trademark! Each year there will be one more added to the haunt until I have an army. Then we'll take over the world.:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It will be the creeping army of Creeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, DC, I meant "not new" as in "not freshly made for this thread" You know I love those cauldron creeps in all their manifestations, so much so that when they take over the world, I shall serve them willingly

Well, maybe not _willingly_....:jol:


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

I think I see the problem, the creep doesn't have any muscles left in his arms!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with most here - that thing looks awesome as it is! Your creativity never fails to amaze me...


----------

